# Art > Personal Art >  geology books

## nikosmallios

Hello... i need some help... i have this eshop https://www.stonestories.gr/product-...ries/biblia-cd and sale books about geology and crystals... i dont have many books and i can't fine with this content, in my area... maybe someone can help me... where can i buy books on the internet with the same content in order to put in my webpage... do you have any idea wherecan i find them in amazon or another sites;;

Thanks

----------


## fudgetusk

Very clever ad.

----------

